# Help selecting motherboard CPu for a server



## mefizto (May 8, 2010)

Greetings all,

I will soon need to replace my server and was wondering if anyone could help me with motherboard and CPU selection.  The server will be used for (1) back-up, (2) file serving, (3) video/audio streaming, and (4) watching DVD and word processing.

I want the motherboard to support ECC memory; I would like to use  as much as supportable by the CPU/OS, which, I understand is less than 4 GB for a 32 bit CPU/OS.

Regarding the CPU, I think that a 64 bit one would be preferable from the standpoint of supporting more memory, thus yielding better performance with ZFS.  This would indicate AMD.  However, I was wondering if any Intel CPu supports 64 bit FreeBSD.

Please e correct any misconception I may have.

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 9, 2010)

amd64 = amd + intel 64-bit (except Itanium (ia64)).
http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/amd64.html


----------



## mefizto (May 9, 2010)

Dear DutchDaemon,

I saw the page.  However, I was confused by the distinction between amd64 and i386 ports.

Based on your equation, do I understand correctly that the Intel CPU listed - Intel vProâ„¢, Intel Celeron D (some models since ``Prescott''), Intel CentrinoÂ® Duo, Intel CentrinoÂ® Pro, Intel Viivâ„¢, Intel Coreâ„¢2 Extreme, Intel Coreâ„¢2 Quad, Intel Coreâ„¢2 Duo, Intel Xeon (3000-sequence, 5000-sequence, and 7000-sequence) - should use the amd64 port of the FreeBSD?

Thank you,

M


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 9, 2010)

"The AMD64 architecture" and "the IntelÂ®64 architecture" are both covered by FreeBSD/amd64.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (May 10, 2010)

mefizto said:
			
		

> I want the motherboard to support ECC memory; I would like to use  as much as supportable by the CPU/OS, which, I understand is less than 4 GB for a 32 bit CPU/OS.


ECC memory means that you're probably looking at a server-class motherboard and possibly registered memory, both of which can cost a lot more than desktop- / workstation-class components.

If you're using modern(ish) CPUs from either Intel or AMD, they probably support 64-bit mode. In that case, memory capacity is essentially unlimited (I'm running 48GB on a motherboard that supports 192GB). Don't confuse the FreeBSD amd64 architecture (which runs on modern CPUs from both AMD and Intel) with the far-less-common IA64 architecture, which is what the Intel Itanium uses. 



> However, I was confused by the distinction between amd64 and i386 ports.


To eliminate future confusion, FreeBSD calls the different CPU architectures it runs on "platforms", as DutchDaemon pointed out. "ports" are an easy way to compile, install, and otherwise manage applications that run on FreeBSD. Most ports that compile on i386 will also compile on amd64, but not all. Since amd64 includes the ability to run i386 binaries, some of the ones that won't compile on amd64 will run if you install the pre-compiled package.


----------



## mefizto (May 10, 2010)

Dear DutchDaemon,

thank you, it is clear now.

Dear Terry_Kennedy,



> ECC memory means that you're probably looking at a server-class motherboard and possibly registered memory, both of which can cost a lot more than desktop- / workstation-class components.



It is my understanding that selected "workstation-class" motherboards based on AMD CPU from certain manufacturers (ASUS, Biostar) support ECC memory. Although I would prefer the least expensive solution that will satisfy my needs; given that the server will store critical data, I will invest the money if I have to.

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (May 10, 2010)

mefizto said:
			
		

> It is my understanding that selected "workstation-class" motherboards based on AMD CPU from certain manufacturers (ASUS, Biostar) support ECC memory.


That would seem to be the case. This PDF paper from AMD lists the CPU families that support ECC. While that paper is targeted at embedded system designers, the list of CPUs is general.

I apologize for the incorrect info - I guess I'm not as up-to-date on developments on the AMD side as I could be.



> Although I would prefer the least expensive solution that will satisfy my needs; given that the server will store critical data, I will invest the money if I have to.



I expect that the server-class board manufacturers do a bit more testing of their ECC support. Things are a lot better than in the "old days" of the 486 and original Pentium, where lots of motherboard makers pumped out boards that were only semi-functional. 

Also, server-class boards generally support more memory. The usual limit on desktop boards seems to be 4 DIMMs, 16GB total. That shouldn't be a problem for most systems - of a few dozen FreeBSD boxes I have here, most have 4GB or 8GB - only the monster (32TB) fileservers have more (48GB).


----------



## mefizto (May 11, 2010)

Dear Terry_Kennedy,

once again, thank you for the reply.  From what you wrote, the server -class motherboard appears preferable. Since, judging by the replies, you seem knowledgeable about the issue, is there a motherboard that you would recommend?  I have been looking at this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813182164, the only potential issue is lack of IDE controller, I have several IDE hard-drives.

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (May 12, 2010)

mefizto said:
			
		

> Since, judging by the replies, you seem knowledgeable about the issue, is there a motherboard that you would recommend?  I have been looking at this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813182164, the only potential issue is lack of IDE controller, I have several IDE hard-drives.


I've generally had very good experiences* with Supermicro products, though I haven't used that particular motherboard. When you're running FreeBSD (actually, anything other than Windows), the best advice will come from other users who have actually used the particular board in question, and can tell you how well it works with FreeBSD. I haven't used that particular board - I've been using the X8DTH-iF, which is a _lot_ more board than you need.

As an example of the kind of info you can get from other FreeBSD users, you can find out if any of the hardware-monitoring programs available for FreeBSD work with a particular board. bsdhwmon does a good job on older Supermicro boards, though the author reports "The bsdhwmon project has been cancelled, and is no longer maintained."

If you want to use PATA (IDE) drives, there's a review of your board on Newegg that says the reviewer couldn't get an add-in IDE controller to work. That may have just been his particular controller, but I'd encourage you to ask Supermicro tech support if there are any controllers that they definitely know will work.

Also, make sure whatever board you pick has enough slots and that they are in the right positions for any add-in boards you need. Finding that the only PCI-Express x8 slot can't be used because your drive cage is in the way can be a bummer. On many of the bigger boards, there's a lot of slots and they're all the same (7 PCI-E x8 slots on the board I use, for example).

* It is important to remember that a large portion of Supermicro's production goes to OEMs and secondly to their packaged Superservers. This means that there are some oddball form factors, some products that are only available in larger orders (hundreds or thousands of pieces), and that things may not be exactly as described in the motherboard manual. For example, on the boards I'm using, there's no COM2 connector on the motherboard, despite it being in the manual and a serial I/O bracket being included in the package. Although that motherboard doesn't have a floppy controller, but it also ships with a floppy cable.


----------



## mefizto (May 13, 2010)

Dear Terry,

thank you very much, there are points in your post I have not thought about.

Kindest regards,

M


----------

